# Help, potentially exposed new tank to ick. What to do next...



## magbarn (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon tank that was cycled until there was no more ammonia or nitrites, just nitrates, pH 7.4. Have a Aqueon 10 & 20 HOB on the back and standard gravel. Just brought in 2 black mollies that were doing well. I also set up a 6 gallon fluval for my desk. 

Here's the problem, I bought some white clouds also the same day from petsmart, which 1 ended up with ick. I invariably used the same net to put them in their respective tanks. I returned both white clouds to petsmart. So far, the black mollies seem to be ick free. 

What do I do next? Considering how contagious ick is, do I need to treat the mollies? What do I do with the Aqueon HOB as their filter cartridges have carbon 'built-in'? Wouldn't removing the filters on a newly cycled aquarium mess up the ammonia cycle and stress the fish more? My wife and I are just about ready to give up on this hobby...

help!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would just elavate temp of tank to 84-86 if the mollies will handle it.If there are not other fish you could add 1 tablespoon salt for every 5 gallons of water(mollies can handle even more).Although you MAY have transfered the ich ,you may not have as well.While on the fish the ich cyst is under the fishes skin,only when free swimming is it able to transfer.
I would treat the tank the whiteclouds were in or leave it without fish for aprox. 2 weeks.The ich can not live without a host so no fish may just work out for you.
As for the carbon, you can simply cut the top of your filter cartridge and dump carbon in the garbage(where it belongs).Then you can medicate (if you choose) with out giving up your cycled filter pads.
Carbon does nothing waterchanges can't do BETTER!
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist This should help you understand more about ich.


----------



## smileyjoe (Sep 16, 2012)

Coralbandit is right raising the temp and salt is what I have found to be the best way, much better then the store meds.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

magbarn said:


> I have a 20 gallon tank that was cycled until there was no more ammonia or nitrites, just nitrates, pH 7.4. Have a Aqueon 10 & 20 HOB on the back and standard gravel. Just brought in 2 black mollies that were doing well. I also set up a 6 gallon fluval for my desk.
> 
> Here's the problem, I bought some white clouds also the same day from petsmart, which 1 ended up with ick. I invariably used the same net to put them in their respective tanks. I returned both white clouds to petsmart. So far, the black mollies seem to be ick free.
> 
> ...


Hello mag...

A 20 gallon tank is pretty small and presents a real challenge to even the experienced water keeper. There's just not much water to cover you if a mistake is made. But, don't give up on it.

Your pH is fine, but it's not really that important to know this. Most of the aquarium fish we can buy will adapt to most public water supplies.

Mollies are the least hardy of the "Livebearers", so you have to keep the water very clean. Removing and replacing half the water in the tank every week is a must. These fish are very sensitive to changes in the water. Weekly water changes will keep the tank chemistry safe for them. They're brackish water fish. That means they need a little bit of standard aquarium salt added to their tank water. A teaspoon for every 5 gallons of water is sufficient. The salt will make the fishes' skin stronger to resist the "Ich" parasites. So, next large change add the salt. Just use aquarium salt though, no table salt.

Raise the temperature in the tank to 80 degrees. The combination of a lot of fresh, treated tap water, the salt and a little warmth will help.

There are some other things you can do for these fish. PM me if you need more specifics.

B


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Yep, raise the temp and kosher salt, works every time!


----------

